# Split/Three under and Tiller



## TC209X50 (Dec 31, 2005)

Question, If I know my bow's are built to shoot split finger and Im considering giving three under a try what negative effects does shooting three under have on performance of timing and accuracy of the bow? How does the difference in tiller effect accuracy? and will it matter much as to the accuracy as opposed to a bow specfically built for three under.
Thanks,


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

What is your tiller set at ?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Interested. [ Later


----------



## TC209X50 (Dec 31, 2005)

Measuring the top limb tiller is 7&5/8" and measuring the bottom limb is 7&1/2" the 1/8" difference is slight less by about the string width in all actuality.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Your bow will be fine shooting three under but you might need a slightly higher nock point (1/8'-1/4" or so). Tiller is not that important, all of my recurves are tillered for split finger but shoot just as well with three under.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

TC209X50 said:


> Question, If I know my bow's are built to shoot split finger and Im considering giving three under a try what negative effects does shooting three under have on performance of timing and accuracy of the bow?


Depending on the bows AMO Length and what the tiller is actually set at?...I've found the only negative to be a slightly louder shot note from the bow...(*and there's ways that can be addressed too!)...other than that?...it's all "Positives"...for instance...

1. 3 under positions the arrow more upward and in closer proximity too your eye...which I find no matter what your aiming systems is?...is a very beneficial move where accuracy is concerned for sight=less archery.

2. "Less Finger Contact/Pinch/Influence": on the arrows nock means greater shot-too-shot consistency and vastly lessens the "Human Error" factor where "Clean Releases" are concerned.

Of course this is presuming the bow (regardless of as supplied set tiller) is properly tuned for 3under...which I find usually requires that the string nocking point/points be set about 1/8th"-1/4" higher than when tuned for split finger.

There are also little tricks one can incorporate to "balance out" a bow who's tiller is set for split but being shot 3under...because if you build the shelf up about the same amount you raised your strings nocking point to tune for 3under?...viola...you're there..."Balanced Limb Pressures Upon The Arrows Weight" (and string pressure centered on your fingers)

(*Note: But don't tell anybody I said that! :laugh:  )




TC209X50 said:


> How does the difference in tiller effect accuracy?


It doesn't..."accuracy" is independent of the bow yet incumbent upon the archer.




TC209X50 said:


> and will it matter much as to the accuracy as opposed to a bow specfically built for three under.
> Thanks,


Nope.


----------



## Ken Thorhill (Feb 4, 2016)

I shoot three under, and used to be concerned with how the bow was tillered. I have bought many bows that are tillered for split, and for three under. As stated above, I just move the nocking point up a little, and shoot. It seems to make no difference once you have your set up tuned. I have also had Bowyers tell me that they just make all their bows tillered 1/16-1/8" stiffer on the bot. limb.


----------



## TC209X50 (Dec 31, 2005)

Question, Currently shooting split I anchor with the middle finger in the corner of my mouth. When going to three under do I use the same finger to anchor with or some other finger?
Thanks,


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have never shot three under. I've been shooting for 35 years and ALWAYS been a split shooter....until I got my new Hoyt Buffalo. Not only is it much more comfortable with 3 under, but my accuracy and precision are much better. I don't know if it's a tiller issue (I haven't actually measured it), but it's a noticeable difference.


----------



## TC209X50 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks all, I will give it a try.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

FWIW,
I messed around with the tiller on my ILF. General consensus is to shoot even tiller for three under, but for me it didn't make any difference so I now shoot both limbs 1/2 turn off bottom which yields 1/8" positive.
I think this might be another one of the things we worry about beyond the need for such concern. I know several guys shooting one piece recurves with three under and they are tillered for 1/8" to 1/4" positive tiller.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I shoot three way under (stringwalk) and my bows all shoot best with positive tiller.

Grant


----------



## millerman715 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow this Thread has some really helpful info!


----------

